# 5000 deliveries, thought you’ve seen it all



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I know some have a lot more deliveries than that, but I only do this part time. Last night I went on a DoorDash pick up at a local restaurant. $8 for 2 miles, nothing special. When I walked in the place was in chaos. The owner told me one of their delivery drivers didn’t show up for work, and the other one just quit and walked out in the middle of a busy Friday. He asked me how many orders I had to deliver in my car and I told him just the one I was picking up from him. He asked me to deliver his Four orders he had waiting to go and he would give me $10 cash to deliver each one of them. Looked at the addresses quick and they were all in town, easy. Did my DD delivery first and then delivered his four.

$48 for about 40 minutes work. $8 DD and $40 cash. I love cash!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Did you call him today to volunteer?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Did you call him today to volunteer?


This is the way.

Grab those $10 deliveries all day long.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Easier to play cash on deliveries than on riders.

If ever there was an accident, the items can disappear more easily than an injury on a person that you're transporting for compensation.

"What? Commercial? Nothing of that sort!"


----------



## Dash27341 (Jul 13, 2019)

Drive for them


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

sporadic said:


> If ever there was an accident, the items can disappear more easily than an injury on a person that you're transporting for compensation.


 Tell me about it! The last time I had a crash the guy Who was in my car weighed about 325 pounds! I had to had to drag him 250 yards up and embankment to hit the tree line so I could hide the body and take off before the cops got there! It would have been a lot easier to throw a pizza out the window.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Tell me about it! The last time I had a crash the guy Who was in my car weighed about 325 pounds! I had to had to drag him 250 yards up and embankment to hit the tree line so I could hide the body and take off before the cops got there! It would have been a lot easier to throw a pizza out the window.


I would have preferred to dispose of it in another way.

*Munch munch munch* while waiting for the police/ambulance/tow people to arrive.

And then dispose of it, while also reporting to Uber/the customer that I picked up a flat tyre and could not complete the delivery.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Tell me about it! The last time I had a crash the guy Who was in my car weighed about 325 pounds! I had to had to drag him 250 yards up and embankment to hit the tree line so I could hide the body and take off before the cops got there! It would have been a lot easier to throw a pizza out the window.


You couldn't have scarfed it down by the time they arrived? The passenger, I mean.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> You couldn't have scarfed it down by the time they arrived? The passenger, I mean.


You just killed the joke. It was hilarious until you posted.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Uber00 said:


> You just killed the joke. It was hilarious until you posted.


Fortunately I couldn't give a ****.


----------



## @drivemecrazy (Oct 26, 2020)

this is all about cash$$$ anyway


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Why not go back and ask to work there under the table at nights PT ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Why not go back and ask to work there under the table at nights PT ?


Can't have a set schedule.


----------

